# impératif + pronom(s) - usage du trait d'union



## gvergara

Salut:

Je voudrais savoir s'il faut mettre un trait d'union avant les pronoms _en_ et _y_ dans des phrases impératives telles que (désolé si elles sont plutôt maladroites, mais je suis en hâte et rien de meilleur ne m'est venu à l'esprit):

_Prends cette pierre-là et *frappe-les en* de toute ta force !
*Mettez-les y* dans le tiroir et allez-vous-en !_

Merci d'avance, à tôt

Gonzalo

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.

On peut résumer la règle comme suit : dans une phrase positive, tous les pronoms se rapportant au verbe à l'impératif doivent être liés à lui et entre eux par un trait d'union, à moins que le pronom précédent ne soit élidé par une apostrophe. Les autres pronoms ne sont pas liés par un trait d'union.

 S'il y a plusieurs verbes, il suffit d'écrire la phrase affirmative correspondante à l'indicatif pour savoir à quel verbe chaque pronom se rapporte.

Exemples :
_Tu manges la pomme → Tu *la* manges → Mange*-la*.
Tu manges une pomme → Tu *en* manges une → Manges*-en* une.
Tu donnes la pomme à ta sœur → Tu *la lui* donnes → Donne*-la-lui*.
Tu donnes une pomme à ta sœur → Tu *lui en* donnes une → Donne*-lui-en* une.
Tu me donnes la pomme → Tu *me la* donnes → Donne*-la-moi*.
Tu me donnes une pomme → Tu *m'en* donnes une → Donne*-m'en* une.
Tu fais savoir à ta sœur que tu es malade → Tu *le lui* fais savoir → Fais*-le-lui* savoir.
Tu te souviens de cette histoire → Tu *t'en* souviens → Souviens*-t'en*.
Tu *t'en* vas → Va*-t'en*.
Nous *nous en* allons → Allons*-nous-en*.
Tu écoutes ta sœur chanter une chanson → Tu *l'*écoutes en chanter une → Écoute*-la* en chanter une.
Tu me laisses la pomme → Tu *me la* laisses → Laisse*-la-moi*.
Tu me laisses manger la pomme → Tu *me* laisses la manger → Laisse*-moi* la manger.
Tu me laisses donner la pomme à mon frère → Tu *me* laisses la lui donner → Laisse*-moi* la lui donner.
Tu viens chercher la pomme → Tu viens la chercher  → Viens la chercher._


----------



## tiger44

je pense qu'il faut mettre des traits d'union.

^à bientôt ^^


----------



## elise25

*conduis la ou conduis-la ?*

Quand je donne un ordre, dois je utiliser un tiret entre les deux mots […] ?


----------



## tie-break

Bonjour et bienvenue sur le forum.
Voici ce que j'ai trouvé :


> *Leçon 42 : Le trait d'union n'est pas facultatif*
> 
> 1. Quand on inverse sujet et verbe, il faut un tiret.
> - On peut => Peut-on ?
> - Il veut => Veut-il ?
> - Il est => Est-il ?
> - C'est => Est-ce ?
> - Elles chantent => Chantent-elles ?
> - Ils pleurent => Pleurent-ils ?
> 
> 2. Comme on l'a vu dans la leçon précédente, en cas d'insertion d'un 't' euphonique, on insère un tiret de part et d'autre
> - Où va-t-il ?
> - Pourquoi crie-t-elle ?
> - Depuis quand pleure-t-il ?
> - Réessaye-t-on ?
> 
> 3. Quand on inverse verbe et COD pronominalisé (mais pas entre le COD et le COI).
> - Donne-le moi (tiret entre 'donne' et 'le' mais pas entre 'le' et 'moi')
> - Rends-le lui (idem)
> - Explique-le lui (idem)
> - Prends-la
> - Fais-le
> 
> 4. Quand on inverse verbe et COI pronominalisé
> - Donne-moi l'heure
> - Fais-lui plaisir
> - Dis-lui la vérité
> - Parle-lui en (qu'on ne prononce pas 'parle-lui zen')


----------



## aalexinou

Salut

Je suis nouveau dans ce forum de discussion.

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec le n°3


> 3. Quand on inverse verbe et COD pronominalisé (mais pas entre le COD et le COI).
> 
> - Donne-le moi (tiret entre 'donne' et 'le' mais pas entre 'le' et 'moi')
> - Rends-le lui (idem)
> - Explique-le lui (idem)
> - Prends-la
> - Fais-le


 
On m'a toujours appris et la règle est toujours en vigueur, à mettre des trait d'union même à tous les pronoms utilisés comme complément, direct ou indirect.
Donc:
- Donne-le*-*moi
- Rends-le*-*lui
- Explique-le*-*lui

Alex


----------



## Chabada

Bienvenue, Alex ! 

Ce doit être une différence entre pays francophones, alors... car j'ai appris exactement ce que dit la grammaire de Stefano.


----------



## itka

Mais... il me semble bien que la règle que donne Alex est exacte ! C'est bien ce que j'ai appris et pratiqué en tous cas...

De toutes façons, il n'y a sûrement pas deux grammaires différentes, entre la France et la Belgique  !


----------



## GilbertAndré

Si l'avis d'un Suisse Romand vous intéresse, je suis d'accord avec Alex. Y aurait-il une grammaire helvetico-belge et une grammaire française ?


----------



## aalexinou

Salut

Je ne pense pas que les règles changent d'un pays à l'autre.


Voici ce que j'ai trouvé sur les règles du trait d'union, ici.

Alex


----------



## raphaelenka

GilbertAndré said:


> Si l'avis d'un Suisse Romand vous intéresse, je suis d'accord avec Alex. Y aurait-il une grammaire helvetico-belge et une grammaire française ?


Je suis également suisse-romand mais je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir appris:

Rends-le-lui 
mais 
Rends-le lui


----------



## aalexinou

C'est encore moi

Si cela peut encore aider certaines personnes ayant reçu des règles erronées concernant les traits d'union...


> *Le trait d'union avec l'impératif *
> 
> Les pronoms personnels situés après un impératif se joignent à lui et entre eux par un trait d'union.
> - allons-nous-en
> - prête-le-moi
> - vends-lui-en
> 
> La seule exception est avec pronom en et y avec toi puisque celui-ci se change en t'.
> - va-t'en
> - rends-t'y
> 
> Cependant, si ces pronoms personnels se rapportent à un infinitif placé après l'impératif, les traits d'union disparaissent.
> - viens me le dire
> - laisse-moi la regarder
> 
> Pour déterminer si un pronom personnel se rapporte ou non au verbe, il faut mettre la phrase à l'indicatif. Les pronoms situés avant le verbe conjugué se rapportent à celui-ci et seront donc liés par trait d'union à l'impératif.
> - viens me le dire (tu viens me le dire)
> - laisse-moi la regarder (tu me laisses la regarder)
> - regarde-le chanter (tu le regardes chanter)


 
Alex


----------



## gvergara

*Servez-vous en : pas de trait d'union ?*

Salut :

Il ne faut pas mettre un autre trait d'union ( entre _vous_ et _en_  ) ?  On n'en met jamais un second ( _Donne-le moi !_) ?  Merci d'avance

GOnzalO


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je suppose qu'il s'agit d'une faute typographique, j'écrirais "servez-vous-en". (règle)


> La fonction principale du trait d'union est de constituer une unité à partir d'un groupe de mots (unité *grammaticale, *avec le verbe).
> 
> On place un trait d'union entre le verbe et les PRONOMS conjoints qui le suivent lorsque ceux-ci forment avec lui un seul groupe phonétique (_dit-il, irai-je_). S'il existe un "*t*" analogique, celui-ci se place entre des traits d'union (_va-t-on, ira-t-il, convainc-t-elle_).
> 
> Les PRONOMS personnels compléments se rattachent à l' impératif si celui-ci n'est pas négatif (_crois-moi, allez-vous-en, prends-le_, _dites-le-moi_). Lorsque l'impératif est suivi d'un infinitif il faut prendre garde à ne pas rattacher le pronom si celui-ci *se rapporte à l'infinitif* (_Ose le dire = il ose le dire = dire le_)


----------



## Mutichou

À l'impératif, quand on a un complément d'objet direct ou indirect, on lie celui-ci au verbe par un tiret. Quand on a un complément d'objet second, comment fait-on ?

En d'autres termes : on écrit « dis-le », « dis-moi », et « dis-le moi » ou « dis-le-moi » ? J'ai déjà rencontré les deux formes.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Calamitintin

Moi je ne mettrais pas 2 tirets, je n'en mettrais qu'un. Mais bon, je ne suis pas spécialiste !


----------



## Ploupinet

Et lequel ? 
Je pense que j'écrirais "dis-le moi", mais maintenant que tu as posé la question je doute


----------



## Anne345

Non, il faut bien les deux traits d'union : 
"Les pronoms personnels situés après un impératif se joignent à lui et entre eux par un trait d'union. 
- allons-nous-en
- prête-le-moi
- vends-lui-en 

La seule exception est avec pronom en et y avec toi puisque celui-ci se change en t'.
- va-t'en
- rends-t'y"
(Le conjugueur)


----------



## Maître Capello

Anne345 said:


> La seule exception est avec pronom en et y avec toi puisque celui-ci se change en t'.
> - va-t'en
> - rends-t'y"


En fait, c'est parce qu'il s'agit ici des verbes pronominaux _s'en aller_ et _se rendre_. Le pronom réfléchi _te_ s'élide donc naturellement en _t'_.


----------



## Anne345

Cette affirmation, *donne-m'en* la raison...


----------



## Maître Capello

Le pronom réfléchi _me/te/se_ s'élide devant un mot commençant par une voyelle (ici : _en_ et _y_). Cette élision se marque par une apostrophe qui remplace le _e_ supprimé (_me/te/se → m'/t'/s'_). Si l'élision n'était pas de rigueur, il faudrait dire « donne-moi-*s*-en » et « rends-toi-*s*-y » avec un _s_ euphonique. Or ce _s_ euphonique ne s'emploie en français que collé à la fin d'un verbe à l'impératif (comme dans _mange*s*-en_, _va*s*-y_), mais jamais après un pronom…

D'après _Le Bon Usage_ de Grevisse :


> Si l'on compare _Donne-le-moi_ à _Donne-m'en_, on pourrait penser que l'on a un amuïssement de [wA] dans la deuxième phrase ; de même, dans _Va-t'en_, _mène-m'y_, etc. Mais on a en réalité la forme atone du pronom _(me, te)_ puisque l'accent tombe sur _en_ et _y_.


----------



## Thomas1

Est-ce qu'on écrit :
_donne-le-moi_
ou
_donne-le moi_
s.v.p. ?

Merci d'avance,
Thomas


----------



## ascoltate

Donne-le-moi


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, il faut un trait d'union entre un verbe à l'impératif et le ou les pronoms qui en dépendent et suivent directement.

_Donne ce cadeau à ta sœur.
Donne-moi ce cadeau.
Donne-le à ta sœur.
Donne-le-moi._


----------



## Slim Harpo

Occupez-vous-en

C'est correct, avec les deux traits d'union?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Si "en" est un pronom désignant ce dont il faut s'occuper, alors oui, deux traits d'union : _Voilà les pommes de terre, occupez-vous-en !_
Dans les autres cas, pas de trait d'union entre _vous_ et _en_ : _Occupez-vous en outre des pommes de terre_


----------



## Shikina

Bonjour,

Que dit-on : « faites-le-vous offrir » ou « faites-le vous offrir »..., c.-à-d. où placer le trait d'union ? 

Voici le contexte : « Achetez-le ou faites-le-vous offrir pour les fêtes ».

Des précisions sur les règles de la grammaire concernant cette phrase sont les bienvenues.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Asmodée

Bonjour,

Généralement les pronoms personnels situés après un impératif se joigne à lui et entre eux par un trait d'union.
Par exemple :_ Donne-le-moi !_ ou dans notre cas : _faites-le-vous offrir_

Il y a une exception cependant quand le pronom personnel est élidé car l'appostrophe remplace alors le deuxième trait d'union.
Par exemple : _Va-t'en !_ ou _Achète-m'en un_.

Pour plus de détail tu peux regarder cette page sur l'utilisation des pronoms à l'impératif ou encore cette page sur l'utilisation du trait d'union avec l'impératif.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Faites-le-vous offrir est la forme correcte.

[…]


----------



## Sansmot

Voilà,
Après un verbe à l'impératif on met le petit tiret, par exemple.
Fais-toi remarquer !
Mais dans ce cas prècis, que doit-on faire ?
Mets-en plein ! ou Mets en plein !

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour l'impératif, il faut effectivement un trait d'union entre le verbe et tous les éventuels pronoms qui s'y rattachent.

_Mets-en plein.
Dites-le-lui.
Donnez-nous-en trois.
Allez-y.
_


----------



## Jocaste

Bonjour,

Tout est dans le titre !

*Renvoyez-le-moi* ou *renvoyez-le moi* ? Avec ou sans tiret entre "le" et "moi" ?

Y a-t-il une règle ?

Merci


----------



## CapnPrep

Jocaste said:


> Y a-t-il une règle ?


Oui, elle est énoncée [plus haut dans ce fil], mais tu verras en même temps que les hésitations sont fréquentes.

Voir aussi ici :


> *Réponse de l'Académie française*
> Le trait d'union est nécessaire entre un verbe à l'impératif (non négatif) et le(s) pronom(s) personnel(s) conjoint(s) s'y rapportant. Il faut donc écrire Dites-le-moi, Allez-vous-en, et Montre-les-leur. Si l'impératif est suivi d'un infinitif, il faut prendre garde au fait que le pronom peut se rapporter à l'infinitif : on écrira donc ose le dire (le est le complément d'objet de dire). D'autre part en et y construits avec un autre pronom conjoint se placent après celui-ci. On dira donc parlez-lui-en, mettez-m'en dix kilos, dites-m'en plus (dans ces deux derniers cas l'apostrophe justifie l'absence de trait d'union) et donne-leur-en. Il est vrai que cette construction s'emploie peu hormis pour l'impératif de s'en aller (va-t'en) mais elle est tout à fait correcte.
> On écrira donc : Donne-lui-en.


----------



## ben62

Bonjour à tous,

J'aurais besoin de l'avis éclairé des plus fins grammairiens d'entre vous pour cette expression : "Faites(-)la exploser".

Sachant que le "la" en question se rapporte à une bombe qu'il faut donc faire exploser.

Au cours de mes recherches, j'ai notamment pu lire que : _Quand le pronom qui suit le verbe à l'impératif est complément d'un infinitif qui suit ce pronom, ce dernier n'est pas lié au verbe à l'impératif (ici)

_Mais est-ce le cas ici (et dans ce cas, je n'utiliserai pas de trait d'union) ? Quelle serait alors la nuance de l'utilisation (ou non) d'un trait d'union ?

Merci d'avance !
Ben


----------



## tilt

J'aurais spontanément mis un trait d'union, pour ma part, ce qui semble aller contre la règle énoncée dans ton lien et dans plusieurs autres sites.

Cependant, j'ai trouvé cette référence qui donne une règle un peu différente et qui, pour le coup, va dans mon sens :


> Si le pronom est suivi d'un infinitif, on ne met pas de trait d'union si le verbe a la finale -e à l'impératif (ex.: _Ose le dire / Sache m'écouter / Fais-le savoir._)



Je n'ai hélas trouvé trace de cette règle nulle part ailleurs ; je ne saurais donc pas dire d'où l'auteur du lire la sort.


----------



## Xence

ben62 said:


> j'ai notamment pu lire que : _Quand le pronom qui suit le verbe à l'impératif est complément d'un infinitif qui suit ce pronom, ce dernier n'est pas lié au verbe à l'impératif (ici)_



Une astuce pour savoir si le pronom se rapporte ou non à l'infinitif consiste à basculer la phrase au mode indicatif. Si le pronom se place avant le verbe conjugué, alors il faut mettre le trait d'union. Autrement, il faut l'omettre.

Exemples (BOF):

_Viens _me le dire --> Tu _viens _me le dire
_Laisse_-*moi *la contempler --> Tu *me *_laisses _la contempler
_Regarde_-*le *chanter --> Tu *le *_regardes _chanter

Et donc:
_Faites_-*la *exploser --> Vous *la *_faites _exploser


----------



## CapnPrep

tilt said:


> Je n'ai hélas trouvé trace de cette règle nulle part ailleurs ; je ne saurais donc pas dire d'où l'auteur du lire la sort.


Elle est fausse. On met un trait d'union notamment après _laisse_ : _Laisse-le partir_. La désinence du verbe n'a aucune importance, ce sont les rapports grammaticaux qui déterminent l'utilisation ou non du trait d'union.

Comme Xence l'a expliqué, si l'impératif correspond à _Vous la ferez exploser_, le pronom _la_ est le COD de _faire_ et il faut écrire _Faites*-*la exploser_.

En revanche, si l'impératif correspond à _Vous ferez l'exploser_ (phrase extrêmement improbable), le pronom est le COD de l'infinitif (_exploser_ transitif) et il faut écrire _Faites l'exploser_ (sans trait d'union mais avec élision de la voyelle).

Voir aussi :
FR: Faites-les les lire / Faites-les-leur lire - imperatives with causative faire (forum FEG)
Laisse-le en manger / Laisse-lui-en manger


----------



## JeanDeSponde

ben62 said:


> Au cours de mes recherches, j'ai notamment pu lire que : _Quand le  pronom qui suit le verbe à l'impératif est complément d'un infinitif qui  suit ce pronom, ce dernier n'est pas lié au verbe à l'impératif [...]
> _Mais est-ce le cas ici (et dans ce cas, je n'utiliserai pas de  trait d'union) ?


Tout dépend de ce qu'on appelle "complément", qui peut être un sujet déguisé.
En fait, dans "faites-la chanter", "la" est en réalité le sujet du verbe, et non un complément. _Vous faites qu'elle chante._
Pareil dans _laisse-le partir_ : tu le laisses pour qu'il parte.


----------



## Maître Capello

JeanDeSponde said:


> En fait, dans "faites-la chanter", "la" est en réalité le sujet du verbe, et non un complément. _Vous faites qu'elle chante._ Pareil dans _laisse-le partir_ : tu le laisses pour qu'il parte.


Dans ces exemples, le pronom est à la fois le complément du verbe introducteur (_faire_ ou _laisser_) et le sujet de l'infinitif (_chanter_ ou _partir_). Et comme ce n'est pas le complément du second verbe, mais du premier, il est précédé d'un trait d'union.


----------



## CapnPrep

Même quand le pronom correspond au complément de l'infinitif, il peut être lié à _faire_ : _Faites*-*la connaître à tout le monde_, _faites*-*les nettoyer par un professionel_. L'absence du trait d'union concerne les impératifs comme _Allez la voir_, _venez les chercher_, _osez l'aimer_, etc.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Intéressant, CapnPrep. 
Cela me confirme (s'il en était besoin) que les (bonnes) règles de grammaires sont là pour décrire l'usage, et non le contraire — d'où les exceptions, causées par les variantes d'usage.
(Je dis "les bonnes", pour les distinguer des mauvaises qui entendent privilégier la rigueur logique en nageant à contre-courant de l'usage : je pense à _après que_ + subj.)


----------



## ilie86

Bonjour,

j'ai un doute.

*Dis-le-moi ou Dis-le moi*

De ces deux phrases, laquelle est correcte?

Et dans le cas ci-après:

Emmène-les-y, les deux traits d'union sont-ils obligatoires?


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Dis-le-moi.  Emmène-les-y 


> *francaisfacile S’il y a deux pronoms, un trait d’union les reliera également :
> Ex : Donne-le-lui.   Vends-le-leur.*





> *Wikipedia* *Double trait d'union* :
> L'impératif non négatif permet aussi des tournures avec deux pronoms personnels successifs précédés chacun d'un trait d'union : _donne-la-lui ! ;  redis-le-moi ! ; rappelle-le-toi ! ; chantez-la-nous ! ; tiens-le-toi  pour dit ! ; tenons-nous-le pour dit ; ce livre, laisse-le-moi lire ! ;  parlez-nous-en ! laisse-nous-en parler ! ; menez-nous-y ! ;  mènes-y-moi !_ .


----------



## CapnPrep

Voir aussi :
FR: impératif + pronom(s) - usage du trait d'union (FEG)
[…]


----------



## Dodo123

On dit?

Faites-le*-*nous savoir

Ou

Faites-le nous savoir

Merci!


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux traits d'union sont nécessaires :

_Faites-le-nous savoir._


----------



## Stella_13

Je crois que j'ai bien compris comment utiliser le trait d'union à l’impératif, mais j'ai quand même un doute pour cette phrase :
Je fais boire le médicalement à Pierre, ça devient :
Fais-le-lui boire ou bien fais-le lui boire ?


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est votre première suggestion qui est la bonne :

_Fais-le-lui boire._

Mais il serait en fait aussi envisageable, quoique beaucoup moins naturel, de dire :

_Fais-le le boire._


----------



## Stella_13

Merci beaucoup Maître Capello pour l'explication


----------

